# Doors for bookcase, insert advice



## techbird (21 May 2020)

There's probably some simple guidance so I thought I'd ask.

I'm looking to attach four mdf doors on an existing wall-hung bookcase which measures 200cm in width. 

To accommodate hinges, in the middle of the bookcase I need to fix two 18mm vertical mdf inserts; in effect resulting in a 36mm centered insert . 

Can I ask how would you fix the inserts? I would avoid a metal bracket for example, which of course would be the simple option but not pleasing.

Any advice from the experienced?


----------



## AndyT (21 May 2020)

Pocket screw one divider in place.
Glue the second divider on, covering up the pocket screws.

Alternatively, use small steel brackets but chisel or rout out, so they fit flush, before covering them up. 

Or just drill vertically through the shelves into the centre of one 18mm divider, then use some filler on the screw heads.


----------



## MikeG. (21 May 2020)

Modesty blocks.


----------



## Doug71 (21 May 2020)

I like Andy's idea of pocket hole 1 piece then glue other to it.

I would maybe put the dividers between each shelf as you will see a gap between the doors where there isn't a divider, it would also transfer the extra weight of the doors better.

The other option would be to use a piece of solid wood 36 mm thick, only needs to be the depth of the hinges (although this wouldn't support the shelf sagging as much), might be easier to fix and you won't have the join between the 2 pieces of MDF running up the middle.


----------

